# Charlie 7 year old Terrier needs a long term foster home



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Charlie is an adorable 7 year old Terrier boy who was handed into us due to a change in his familys circumstances. He had been their cherished boy since he was a puppy and they were heartbroken at having to part with him.








In October 2010, Charlie was diagnosed with diabetes. This is now stabilized with twice daily insulin injections. He has limited vision due to his diabetes but his lack of eyesight doesn't bother him or stop him enjoying his life to the full. He has an acute sense of smell and his hearing is very good, both help to compensate for his lack of sight. He can tell the difference between light and dark.

His diabetes is stable and it's not as frightening as it may sound giving him an insulin injection twice a day. He is a very good boy who knows the routine very well, after his meal he sits and waits for his treat, has his insulin nicely and then has another treat.

We realise the diabetes and its costs may put people of this lovely man, so we are willing to cover the costs of his diabetes and other veterinary treatment he requires for the rest of his life.








He is a wonderful boy and a real character. He enjoys gentle walks and the only thing he loves more than playing with a ball is having a nice cuddle! He loves his toys and can sniff one out from under the sofa, or anywhere else he has lost one.

Charlie adores the grandchildren and would be happy to live with older children as he wouldnt be happy being jumped all over by toddlers. 
Charlie can be a little picky about dogs he likes and dogs he isnt so keen on so hed prefer to live as an only dog but could possibly live with another dog or two if they got on well.

We wish to find our Charlie a permanent foster home, he is happy with his current fosterer but we would love him to have a special place all to himself where he can have all the love, fuss and attention he deserves, instead of sharing with a variety of temporary foster dogs coming and going.








Although slightly wary at first, once he gets to know you hell be your best friend for life. Can anyone offer Charlie the forever foster home he so deserves?

If you have any questions at all, please do not hesitate to contact us Contact Us - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you feel you could offer Charlie a foster home for the rest of his life, please complete an application and we'll be in touch
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Charlie is still looking for his long term foster home :blush:


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Charlie is still waiting for a loving forever foster home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone offer our beautiful Charlie a forever foster home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still waiting for that loving forever foster home


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Bless him, isn't he a sweetie :001_tt1:

The little girl in the photo reminds me of my daughter, she has glasses just like my gracie 

Hope Charlie finds a loving home soon, it looks like he has been waiting a long time


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Charlie has been waiting such a long time. I think the diabietes puts people off, but it really isnn't such a big deal and FOATA will cover the costs for a lifetime for him.

I hope someone comes along soon


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone help our darling Charlie boy?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

He is such a beautiful boy, I hope someone suitable comes along soon to give him a nice new home.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Charlie is still waiting for a forever foster home  Can anyone offer this sweet lad the place he so needs?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Charlie is still waiting for a forever foster home


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

He is adorable! Come on chaps. Meds paid for, you'll be a professional, with needles, forever more.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Having a sniff in the garden.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Very sad that nobody has come forward to give this little man a home yet. I would snap him up if he wasnt looking for a home as an only dog. Bless his little cotton socks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Bumping Charlie


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

bumping this


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

bumping Charlie


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

One to remember for any newbies without dogs looking for a perfectly behaved chappy.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Charlie has been rehomed


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

If I could 'love' I would  
Big slobbery kisses to Charlie


----------

